# Empty Nescafe Instant Coffee Container vs. Gary Fong Lightosphere



## canonman (Jan 2, 2011)

Try it out, you may never go back

I took this picture of the setup with my cell phone and NOT a Canon.


----------



## leGreve (Jan 2, 2011)

you should eBay those containere. In Denmark they all made of glasset, hehe. But ill find something to try it out with. Thanks for the tip.


----------

